# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ya Kaddafi gitmezse?

## bozok

*Ya gitmezse?*




*Batı, Kaddafi güçlerinin üzerine bomba yağdırmayı sürdürüyor. Ancak isyancılar halen çok zayıf ve Libya lideri Trablus’taki çadırında olan bitenleri izlemeyi sürdürüyor.* 

Gitmeye de hiç niyeti yok. Gitmezse ne olacak? Bu soruya yanıt verebilen de yok...

Time ve The Economist dergileri bu haftaki sayılarında Libya operasyonunun “belirsiz sonucunu” kapak yaptı. ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı Mike Mullen operasyonun daha ikinci gününde, “Harekat iyi gidiyor ama sonu çok belirsiz. Kaddafi bombalara rağmen koltuğunda kalabilir” demişti. Nitekim BM kararı, Kaddafi’nin kendi vatandaşları üzerine saldırmasına karşı önlem olarak çıktı. Libya liderinin hedef alınmasını meşru gösterecek bir maddeyi de içermiyor. Durum böyle olunca müttefik güçlerin bombalamalarına rağmen Trablus’taki sarayında (çadırında) oturan ve 2-3 günde bir destekçilerine “direnin” mesajı veren Libya liderinin iktidarı bırakmaması durumunda ne yapılacağı sorusu batılı diplomatları kara kara düşündürüyor. 

*ülürse şanslısınız*

Time dergisi başyazarı Fareed Zakaria, Kaddafi’nin kendiliğinden ülkeyi terk etmeyi kabul etmesi ya da bir şekilde ölmesi durumunda batının şanslı olacağını ancak bunun uzak bir olasılık olduğunu kaydetti. Zakaria ükenin önemli bir bölümünü kendisine sadık olan silahlı gücüyle rahat bir şekilde kontrol eden Kaddafi’nin bombalamaların ardından yavaş yavaş yeniden güçlenme olasılığı bulunduğunu belirterek ülkeyi 41 yıldır yöneten Libya liderinin devrilmesi için yapılması gerekenleri sıraladı:

- Müttefikler siyasi ve askeri anlamda Kaddafi’yi köşeye sıkıştırmak için her tür önlemi almalı. ürneğin, Kaddafi’nin en yakın adamlarına batı saflarına katılmaları için fırsatlar sunulmalı. 

*Lahey’e göndermeyin*

- Kaddafi’nin paralı askerlerini getirttiği Afrika ülkelerine baskı yapılarak Libya liderinin bu ülkelere sürgüne gitmesi için aracı olmaları sağlanmalı. 

- Libya liderinin savaş ya da insanlık suçlarından Uluslararası Ceza Mahkemesi’ne çıkmayacağı garanti edilerek Kaddafi, görevi bırakmaya razı edilmeli. 

- İsyancı güçlere her tür silah desteği sağlanarak Kaddafi’nin adamları karşısında güçlenmelerine yardım edilmeli. Kaddafi, güçlü bir isyan ordusu karşısında sonunda ölümle cezalandırılacağını düşünerek ülkeyi terk etmeye yanaşabilir. 

*Obama’yı da yakar*

Zakaria, Kaddafi’nin bir şekilde devrilmemesi durumunda bu durumdan en büyük zararı görecek ismin de ABD Başkanı Obama olacağını yazdı. Buna göre bombalamalara rağmen Libya liderinin gitmemesi durumunda ülkedeki Cumhuriyetçi muhalifler Obama’nın Libya operasyonunda yenildiğini ilan edecek ve bu şekilde 2012 seçimlerinde Libya’yı koz olarak kullanmaya çalışacak. Zakaria’ya göre bu nedenle Obama’nın askeri operasyonun tamamlanmasını beklemeden Kaddafi’yi devirmek için diğer yolları da devreye sokması gerekiyor. 

*Ecdabiye’yi kaybetti*

üatışmaların en sert yaşandığı kentlerden Ecdebiye’de zafer isyancıların oldu. üatışmalar sonrasında Kaddafi güçleri Trablus’a geri çekilerek kentin kontrolünü kaybetti. ABD uçaklarının bombaları da geri çekilmede etkili oldu. 


*‘Kaddafi’yi öldürmeyeceğiz’*

ABD Başkanı Barack Obama, Libya operasyonu konusunda Amerikalı senatörlere bilgi verdi. 1 saat süren gizli brifingin basına sızan bölümünde Obama’nın senatörlere Kaddafi’ye yönelik bir suikast düzenlenmesi gibi bir planları olmadığını, Kaddafi’nin hedefleri arasında yer almadığını anlattığı belirtildi. Politico sitesinin haberine göre ABD Başkanı, “Hedefimiz tabi ki Libya’da bir rejim değişikliğidir. Ancak bunu Kaddafi’yi öldürerek gerçekleştirmeye niyetimiz yok. Kaddafi’yi devirmek için başka seçeneklerimiz de var ve bu seçenekleri kullanacağız” ifadesini kullandı.

*3 GüNDüR GüRüNMEDİ*

Libya lideri en son 3 gün önce Trablus’taki çadırının yanında bir binanın balkonundan yandaşlarına ‘direnin’ çağrısı yaptı.


26.03.2011 20:46 / *VATAN*

----------

